
This 11-year-old is selling cryptographically secure passwords for $2 each - dialsquare1886
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/10/this-11-year-old-is-selling-cryptographically-secure-passwords-for-2-each/?mbid=synd_moz_bizfinbiznews1
======
ColinWright
If you're worried that she will keep a copy:

    
    
        "People are worried that I will take your
         passwords, but in reality I won’t be able
         to remember them ... I don’t store them on
         any computer anywhere.  As far as I know
         there is only one copy of your password."
    
        As she reminds customers on her website:
    
        "The passwords are sent by US Postal Mail
         which cannot be opened by the government
         without a search warrant."
    

Interesting article, interesting idea, it always comes back to: just who _do_
you choose to trust.

------
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10447142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10447142)

------
x0ry
I want to buy a couple just to support the entrepreneurship.

